# What's YOUR One thing?..a "tip" (idea)...energy-wise...



## Jace (Jul 14, 2022)

Like...not doing your laundry "in the heat of the day"...doing it, when it's cooler..in the evening.

So, what's yours?

Pass it on..so others can "learn something new"!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 14, 2022)

When cooking pasta, bring the water to a rolling boil, add pasta, stir, cover, and turn off the heat.

The heat of the water will cook the pasta in the same time listed on the box.

It won’t save much money, but it will free up a burner for something else.

Other than that, when it’s hot take off some clothes, and when it’s cold put on some clothes.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2022)

Mon - Fri, we turn on the dishwasher, do laundry, before 7:00 a.m. and after 7:00 p.m. to avoid peak hours. It's not always convenient, but we try to abide by it. In the long run, it helps keep down maintenance fees.


----------



## Remy (Jul 16, 2022)

I keep the AC at 82. Right now it's actually at 83. I hang my laundry on my patio when it's hot or warm. Since they started the peak hours garbage here 4-9 pm, I try to use as little electricity at that time and don't run the dishwasher or washer at those times. My bill this month was still 94 and that's high for me. Usually it was more around 70 in the summer.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 16, 2022)

My office is in my basement, and it's nice and cool down here without the need for AC or even a fan. In the winter, I think I'll probably move my office upstairs to a spare room that is currently just used for a few bookshelves. At night, I have a portable AC unit in my bedroom that keeps it a comfortable 75° at night without using too much power.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 16, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> My office is in my basement, and it's nice and cool down here without the need for AC or even a fan. In the winter, I think I'll probably move my office upstairs to a spare room that is currently just used for a few bookshelves. At night, I have a portable AC unit in my bedroom that keeps it a comfortable 75° at night without using too much power.


Tell us about that portable AC unit, the brand, where you purchased and if you are happy with it.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 16, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Tell us about that portable AC unit, the brand, where you purchased and if you are happy with it.



It's one of these Honeywell AC units that I got from Amazon.





https://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-Co...Insulation-MN1CFSWW8/dp/B094XG5SX8/ref=sr_1_3
It works good!


----------



## Lee (Jul 17, 2022)

I have a clothesline and use it, love the smell of air dried sheets.

And I often bake a batch of muffins or something at 6 in the morning to take advantage of non peak electrical. Weekends I fill the oven up for several weekday meals or sides.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 17, 2022)

Since I only have to cook for myself, I do not use the full size stove in my kitchen for cooking at all. I use a Nuwave oven which does infrared, conduction and convection cooking. uses 75% less energy and cooks 70% faster than standard stoves. 

For stove top cooking I use the Duxtop induction portable stove top or the Instant Pot. Quicker and easier to keep clean.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2022)

Closing window shades, blinds, curtains against the sun.  It helps not to let it in.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 17, 2022)

Shave only until I look like a vagabond.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 17, 2022)

"If it has a light, unplug it at night."  
Appliances etc. can be using energy and running up bills even when you aren't using them.  

I was pleasantly surprised to see how much my electric bills went down after my microwave konked out.  I hardly ever used it anyway, but it was the clock that stayed on that made the difference.

Next, all my computer system's components are plugged into a power bar.  Shutting the power bar off and unplugging it when it's not in use also made a difference.

The other:  I have a converter box for t.v.  It's also made a difference since I started unplugging it when I'm not watching t.v.


----------



## Chet (Jul 17, 2022)

A single home owner's energy usage is a drop in the bucket compared to places like Las Vegas which is all lit up the whole night. Let them and other energy wasters cut back and then we'll talk.


----------



## Remy (Jul 17, 2022)

And.....I don't use my oven in the summer. Even the stove top emits heat of coarse. But the oven is not used.


----------



## Remy (Jul 17, 2022)

Chet said:


> A single home owner's energy usage is a drop in the bucket compared to places like Las Vegas which is all lit up the whole night. Let them and other energy wasters cut back and then we'll talk.


I've actually thought about that. And all the stores with lights. The Kmart closed here. The ceiling lights inside are still on and it's been a couple of years. 

I still want to try and be cautious. Saves me money. Same with water. I know many people waste it but I'm very careful with water.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 17, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> When cooking pasta, bring the water to a rolling boil, add pasta, stir, cover, and turn off the heat.
> 
> The heat of the water will cook the pasta in the same time listed on the box.


Really?  I'm going to try that.  I can believe it, but I have to push myself to believe it.  I'm going to try it tonight, because I've been wondering what to have for supper.


----------



## DebraMae (Jul 17, 2022)

I turned down the temperature on my hot water heater.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2022)

JustDave said:


> Really?  I'm going to try that.  I can believe it, but I have to push myself to believe it.  I'm going to try it tonight, because I've been wondering what to have for supper.


After you try that, try hard-boiled eggs.

Place the eggs in boiling water, cover, turn off the heat, wait fifteen minutes, cool quickly in ice water and refrigerate or peel.


----------



## C50 (Jul 17, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> After you try that try hard-boiled eggs.
> 
> Place the eggs in boiling water, cover, turn off the heat, wait fifteen minutes, cool quickly in ice water and refrigerate or peel.


Aunt Bea that's how my mom did both eggs and pasta and it's been my way also, though I only let my eggs sit for ten minutes.

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the old money saver "if it's yellow let it mellow, if it's brown flush it down".


----------



## caroln (Jul 17, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> After you try that, try hard-boiled eggs.
> 
> Place the eggs in boiling water, cover, turn off the heat, wait fifteen minutes, cool quickly in ice water and refrigerate or peel.


I cook my eggs the same way, except I time them 17 minutes.  I don't know why, just read it somewhere.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 17, 2022)

Sometimes, savings of all kinds are about the things we choose not to do.

If we all chose to live as our parents and grandparents did many of today's problems would disappear.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I turned down the temperature on my hot water heater.


even 2 degrees saves you a bunch of money over the year..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> After you try that, try hard-boiled eggs.
> 
> Place the eggs in boiling water, cover, turn off the heat, wait fifteen minutes, cool quickly in ice water and refrigerate or peel.


I turn the oven off 5 minutes before the end of cooking time.. the residual heat for the next 15 minutes finishes off the cooking..


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 17, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> When cooking pasta, bring the water to a rolling boil, add pasta, stir, cover, and turn off the heat.
> 
> The heat of the water will cook the pasta in the same time listed on the box.
> 
> ...


I use this same trick for making hard boiled eggs.  Put them in the pan in cold water, heat it to boiling, then turn off the heat and leave in for at least 20 minutes.  They almost always turn out perfect!  Thank you Betty Crocker 


Shoot!  Looks like I missed some posts saying this same thing.  Oh well.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 17, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Since I only have to cook for myself, I do not use the full size stove in my kitchen for cooking at all. I use a Nuwave oven which does infrared, conduction and convection cooking. uses 75% less energy and cooks 70% faster than standard stoves.
> 
> For stove top cooking I use the Duxtop induction portable stove top or the Instant Pot. Quicker and easier to keep clean.


It was soon after I bought my stove that I realized I didn't really  need it.


----------



## Bella (Jul 17, 2022)

One thing? OK, one thing. Turn off all lights except in the room you're in and unplug all appliances that you aren't using.

Another_ one_, lol. In winter, I keep my thermostat low, around 60-62°. I keep the blinds wide open during the day to let in as much sun as possible and close them as the sun goes down. Furthermore, I dress in layers and use low-EMF electric blankets on my bed and couch to keep warm in the evening and heat up myself instead of the whole house.

Bella * *


----------



## Jace (Jul 18, 2022)

To cut energy co$t($) during the summer...Keep your thermostat set to 78°.
Every degree you raise the thermostat saves_ even more._


----------



## Wontactmyage (Jul 18, 2022)

We have a largish toaster type oven in our detached garage and also a propane gas camp stove where when it’s hot, we cook out there instead of in the house.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Jul 18, 2022)

_We also, in the summer, squeegee and wipe dry our shower. This keeps the indoor humidity down. Hang the towels out on the line or in the garage to dry._


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 18, 2022)

caroln said:


> I cook my eggs the same way, except I time them 17 minutes.  I don't know why, just read it somewhere.


Size of eggs makes difference.  Also if eggs are room temp or straight from frig.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Jul 19, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> After you try that, try hard-boiled eggs.
> 
> Place the eggs in boiling water, cover, turn off the heat, wait fifteen minutes, cool quickly in ice water and refrigerate or peel.



we do similar but put our eggs in a steamer basket and just enough water to stay below the basket. Put the lid on and let water come to a boil. Boil for ten minutes, turn off fire, let them sit ten minutes. Put them in a bowl of water and ice for a few minutes. Crack the eggs on the broad end of the eggs to make peeling a breeze.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2022)

We are getting warnings    about energy usage almost daily now in  Houston.  
Since May, I'm not sure how many days have seen 100.
They tell us to conserve A/C from 2 to 9PM,  and not to use large appliances during those hours. 

In general,    I keep lighting in rooms to a minimum  ... it just feels cooler that way. 


I also keep track of the  humidity in my apartment with a gauge by the thermostat.   When the levels get too high,  I plug in  my dehumidifier to ease the load on the  central A/C.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 21, 2022)

Wontactmyage said:


> we do similar but put our eggs in a steamer basket and just enough water to stay below the basket. Put the lid on and let water come to a boil. Boil for ten minutes, turn off fire, let them sit ten minutes. Put them in a bowl of water and ice for a few minutes. Crack the eggs on the broad end of the eggs to make peeling a breeze.


Cool!  I'll have to try this.  One of the things I don't like about boiling eggs is they crack when the water starts boiling.  I love to steam things, just never thought about steaming eggs.  I've also read that you can bake them using a muffin pan.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 21, 2022)

Remy said:


> And.....I don't use my oven in the summer. Even the stove top emits heat of coarse. But the oven is not used.


Same here.  I use the microwave mostly.  Delivery is also my friend.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Jul 21, 2022)

Uptosnuff said:


> .  I've also read that you can bake them using a muffin pan.


I have heard this also, have not tried it.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 27, 2022)

I do not dry my clothing in the dryer. I hang them in my shower to dry. I only dry the bedding and towels. A plus side of that in the hot weather is it cools my bathroom off a lot (but in the winter too).


----------

